# Spray on bed liner



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Anybody spray on their own bed liner? Does it look good and how long does it last? How hard was it to do? Does the roll on work better than the sprayer? Any tips or tricks as I am considering doing this to my new truck.


----------



## robison_01 (Feb 4, 2009)

*not very good*

yea i did my tailgate with it i used a 4 inch grinder got all the paint of wiped it down with paint thinner to clean it and did 4 coats like it said looked good but first ladder in the back chiped it. did it on all the bottem of my truck for rust purpose no chips at all. i wouldn't do it again.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't do mine on my own but I have Rhino liner spray in liner in my 99 superduty and I've about got it shreaded. But I'm rough on [email protected]%.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

Guess I should have proof read that before I hit enter.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

Rolled the back of my truck,cleaned well before application but still peeled off. Do touch up with cans when it needs it. WOULDNT RECCOMMEND doing it yourself with a kit , i am going to pay for a pro to do it next time.


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Hamelfire;747221 said:


> Anybody spray on their own bed liner? Does it look good and how long does it last? How hard was it to do? Does the roll on work better than the sprayer? Any tips or tricks as I am considering doing this to my new truck.


We used to spray liners at our bodyshop as "filler" work during slow periods. I am yet to see a "do it yourself" liner that I would consider a good product. If your looking to clean something up to sell they fit the ticket, but to truely preserve the inside of your bed you should spend the money and have it done by a professional. They are alot of work to install one correctly and the material is expensive. About 2 yrs ago we would have $250 in material and about 3hrs labor in one. Not a big money maker...and a messy job.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Did the herculiner on my truck, had for 7 years not a problem. Put a large rock in back to " test it" not a scratch. Sanding bed to put it in took some time and use xylene to clean bed before rolling it on. 
Rhinoliner lasted 3 weeks before it got first cut and cost $500 more and daler said it was " abuse" Thought trucks were for hauling stuff???? after some *****in' they repaired it. For my money $50 herculiner on sale at menards was money well spent


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The key is to sand the existing paint to rough it up. That gives the roll on liner something to stick to. If you put in on glossy paint it will peal off easily.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

IMHO, Herculiner and Durabak are the two best roll on liners. They require proper surface prep per the instructions, not just wipe it down with whatever paint thinner you have on hand. I've used gray Durabak on the inside of my Bronco, no more carpet, and I'm very happy with it. 









That said, my last three pickups, since 1992, have all had Ford drop in bedliners. At less than $250 the price is hard to beat and they've held up very well. These trucks aren't abused but they have hauled snow plows, engines, transmissions, axle housings, small farm equipment, etc. I wouldn't use a spray on or roll on liner unless it's something where you can't get a drop in liner.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

So if I were to consider doing it on my own does the scratch pad work good? Or a friend told me to just but some 200 grit sand paper and sand off all paint and then apply. Is this better?


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I had my truck done with Line X when it was new, It's three years old now and not a chip and I throw stuff in the back all the time, It also has a lifetime repair gaurantee if it ever does chip.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

If you get a spray on liner you want something with Isosyanate as the second part. Thats what gives it its durability.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Spend the money and get the Line-X, I have two trucks with it now and its the best, no chips and still looks good after several years.payup


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Hamelfire;747776 said:


> So if I were to consider doing it on my own does the scratch pad work good? Or a friend told me to just but some 200 grit sand paper and sand off all paint and then apply. Is this better?


Is this a new truck?
I wouldn't sand off all of the paint unless it's an old truck and the paint is already pealing. Use whatever solvent they tell you to use to clean it.
Scuff it up, a pad is OK to get in all of the contours but I'd go over the big flat areas with something like 80 grit to give some scratches for the liner to bight into.
Use the solvent again to make sure it's clean.

Again, new tuck, I'd opt for a drop in liner. You spend 20-30-40K for a new truck, $250 for a drop in liner, worst case if you don't like it, pull it out in a year or two and and then spray or roll on a liner.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Used 180 grit to sand my Sonoma when I picked it up (big scratch the first weekend hauling a generator so I had to do something). Took about 4 hours to get everything sanded nicely, then cleaned it up with solvents to get all the gunk off. Used a Schultz (spl?) gun to apply and it worked awesome. Nice thick coat but very slippery (hippo liner from a local store). I had done my S-10 with a roller (sandblasted, primed and cleaned) and it came out thin, chipped instantly and was generally terrible.

My friend got his professionally Rhyno lined and it was much thicker, anti-skid and warrentied. I think if I had to do it again, I'd pay to have it done.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

04sd;748012 said:


> Is this a new truck?
> I wouldn't't sand off all of the paint unless it's an old truck and the paint is already pealing. Use whatever solvent they tell you to use to clean it.
> Scuff it up, a pad is OK to get in all of the contours but I'd go over the big flat areas with something like 80 grit to give some scratches for the liner to bight into.
> Use the solvent again to make sure it's clean.
> ...


The only problem I have with doing a drop in liner is that on my 98 it accelerated the rusting process. Water would get trapped up and under it and it rusted within a year. This is why I am considering a spray in liner on my 08.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

dont do it yourself... spend the extra money and get a linex it has a lifetime warrany. if you do it yourself to sell the truck to make the bed look better is fine, but if you want it to last have it sprayed by proffesionals.. jmo


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I would never put a drop-in liner cause of rust. prep is the key to any spray/roll in liner


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

line ex is fare better than ryno...

the ryno peals up way easy with anything sharpe , even a nail sticking out of a pallet... and it was surface was prep correctly

it also didnt provide much if any protection against dents 

personally i would go linex... and on top of it, i would lay a peace of ply wood down in the summer time, to limit problems


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

ahoron;748223 said:


> I would never put a drop-in liner cause of rust. prep is the key to any spray/roll in liner


I have personal experience with two trucks long term, one 10 years the other 12 years, no rust problems on either, drop in liners since new.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

04sd;748522 said:


> I have personal experience with two trucks long term, one 10 years the other 12 years, no rust problems on either, drop in liners since new.


are you running bulk salt in those two trucks?


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would go with a pro doing it if something screws up and you did it yourself who ya going to 
blame

Iam a fishermen and have water in the back all summer long the rhino liner seems to work
pretty good nothing slides around and is very thick


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

elite1msmith;748551 said:


> are you running bulk salt in those two trucks?


No, but there was no mentions of trying to keep a salt truck from rusting.
I also didn't see anyone post how well their spray in liner has held up for 10+ years.
When I bought my 04 new it was $225 for the Ford drop in vs $600+ for spray in. I'm not saying spray in liners are bad, just making a point that there is another option depending on the intended use.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

My intentions are to just have a covering on the bed. I'd like someday to put a bed cover on but for the time being I thought a bed liner was a cheaper alternative. I rarely haul salt in the back and if I do it's bagged for walks. My 98 I have a drop in liner and the bed is starting to show signs of surface rust. So I thought a spray on might be a better alternative. If someone has done their own bed is the spray wand worth the 50 or so dollars and can it be reused if 2 1 gallon cans are not enough? Or if I choose to add More coats of coating in the future?


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Hamelfire;747221 said:


> Anybody spray on their own bed liner? Does it look good and how long does it last? How hard was it to do? Does the roll on work better than the sprayer? Any tips or tricks as I am considering doing this to my new truck.


 I have used Herculiner and the Bondo brand do-it-yourself kits. I was unhappy with the Herculiner completely, however the Bondo brand cured very hard but if the bed was wet it was the equivalent to walking on wet ice, not acceptable. As for the Line-x and Rhyno applications, it really depends on you local dealers of these liners since they are independently owned. I have used both LIne-x and Rhyno, and in locally I have had better luck with my Rhyno dealer ( finished product, warranty work etc.....). In your area the Line-x guy might be the better choice, ask around there customers will tell you if they are happy or not.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Hamelfire;748962 said:


> If someone has done their own bed is the spray wand worth the 50 or so dollars and can it be reused if 2 1 gallon cans are not enough? Or if I choose to add More coats of coating in the future?


I used a gallon and a quart. Six months later I opened the quart that was about half full it was hard as a rock. Didn't use the spray gun justed rolled it on.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so i rolled on the Herculiner 2 coats 2 days apart. It says you can use the bed withing 24 hours of it drying(haven't yet). My question is how long until it fully cures? Can I leave it sit out in colder temps once it is dry? Will the colder temps have an effect on how long it takes to fully cure?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

04sd;748957 said:


> No, but there was no mentions of trying to keep a salt truck from rusting.
> I also didn't see anyone post how well their spray in liner has held up for 10+ years.
> When I bought my 04 new it was $225 for the Ford drop in vs $600+ for spray in. I'm not saying spray in liners are bad, just making a point that there is another option depending on the intended use.


I have had a line X for 7 years and not problems. I like the Line X better than the Rhino it is harder. For example on the line X the removed bed mounting bolts and cargo tie downs and re-installed after spraying. The rhino is softer so they spray over bed bolts and tie downs. If you want to remove the bed for any reason you have to cut the liner away from the bolts and then repair after re-installing bed.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I sprayed in my own bed liner on one of my old trucks it looked good and was ok. But the home kits don't give you the amount you really needs so it's kind of thin so it's easier to chip.

Also it's not a rubberie if that's a real word  if your not going to beat the hell out of it I would self spray it, I had V box sander in the bed so it did scrach it a little on the end.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

For you guys that got the spray in how much did it cost?, and what size bed? and did you gover the rail?


----------



## robison_01 (Feb 4, 2009)

12 dollars a can and 8' bed and yes went over the rail


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

was looking for what line x or rhino cost for you guys


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I had linex put in my new dodge on February 24 used it one time to move a small wood cabinet and the liner was destroyed. I am going back tomorrow so they can bust it out and respary it. The edges of the liner on the tailgate are lifting also. I will never waste my money on the spray in liners. I used herculiner 5 years ago and it held up better than the linex.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Your bed might not have been prepared correctly, on mine they ground it to bare metal and applied it hot, that was three years ago and my Linex looks like new, bar a diesel spill stain here and there. I carry rakes, shovels, chains, saws, pallets of things and not one chip. I am glad I went over the edge, saves alot of scratches and dings., Mine was around $500. and it didn't make any difference if it was 6 or 8 feet, just additional if over edge. Like I said, quality preperation is the key. Go to a reputable contractor.


----------



## gib (Dec 11, 2008)

it's all about service and preference. I've had both ryno and line x. I liked the ryno better it is truly non-skid. When I put something in the bed of my truck it would stay in its place. My line x allows everything to slide all over the place. Both have fadded. both have chiped, both have been repaired at no cost.


----------

